# Juicing (not what you might think)



## djkneegrow (Aug 15, 2012)

Anyone here incorporate using a juicer in their diet? Like a juicer for fruits and veggies.

I am just curious if anyone else does to see how it works for them. I don't drink or intake caffeine nor any store bought juice. All I drink are mixed juices from my juicer, water, and protein shakes. 

I wanted to see if anyone uses a juicer to make meal replacement drinks with it. I have my breakfast be a 24oz glass of mixed fruit and veggie juice along with a afternoon snack and with dinner.


----------



## OCDude (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a juicer and use it from time to time, maybe I should pull it out more and mix protein powder in


----------



## HH (Aug 15, 2012)

I use a juicer every morning, make a cup for me and my lady. I use mostly carrots cause i love the taste, but to much of it turns you orange believe it or not, kind of like a tanish color, which can look pretty nice in the winter. I like to switch things up and add beats and celery which isn't as bad as it sounds. Ive been doing this for the past 3 years, and i defiantly notice a difference in my health,in combination with exercise and healthy diet of course. Carrots are full nutrients and vitamins that have endless goodies for your body. You wil probably need to get used to the taste at first, but after a while you will like it. I drink it first thing in the morning and it wakes me up with a boost of energy and its pretty damn invigorating.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a juicer and was juicing fruit and berries regularly with some veggies but not as part of my diet plan so no more juicing for me as of now.


----------



## beasto (Aug 15, 2012)

Shit I put my Ninja to good use, Amino Energy, 2 cups blueberries, 2 cups Acai, and some ice water.


----------



## Oenomaus (Aug 16, 2012)

Don't have one but I'm always looking for ways to improve my diet. Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## muscleink (Aug 27, 2012)

Has anyone seen this doc?
http://www.fatsickandnearlydead.com/

It's insane! People go on juice only diets and completely transform. Male model Chad White said he does it from time to time to stay lean


----------



## milleniumgirl (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't eat enough veggies and fruit and juices are a good way to add vitamins and minerals to my diet (kale, spinach, carrots, apple, .... I mix about everything).


----------



## Mrs P (Aug 27, 2012)

I ow a a Breville juicer, it's a great investment & I put it to use a lot.. I throw in some veggies that the girls wouldn't normally eat & they drink it  .... good way to maximise nutrients from raw fruits & veggies... (I do make sure to use organic fruits/veggies  when ever possible)


----------



## djkneegrow (Aug 31, 2012)

muscleink said:


> Has anyone seen this doc?
> http://www.fatsickandnearlydead.com/
> 
> It's insane! People go on juice only diets and completely transform. Male model Chad White said he does it from time to time to stay lean



Yeah my wife and I watched it. We bought a Breville and I use is quite a bit although she does not. It was a great doc and gave some great info.


----------



## DJ21 (Sep 13, 2012)

djkneegrow said:


> Yeah my wife and I watched it. We bought a Breville and I use is quite a bit although she does not. It was a great doc and gave some great info.



Word. Just finally bought one. Now I just gotta go to the Farmers market and pick up some veggies/fruit.


----------



## mugzy (Sep 18, 2012)

I prefer juicing fruits myself. I use the Breville 800JEXL Juice Fountain Elite which is about 1000 watts and works great.


----------



## mugzy (Sep 18, 2012)

Top-ranking juicers

Breville Ikon Multi-Speed Juice Fountain Juicer BJE510XL
Champion 2000 Commercial Juicer G5-PG710
Omega 8005 Nutrition Center Masticating Juicer
Breville Juice Fountain Elite Juicer 800JEXL
Jack Lalanne Power Juicer Deluxe


http://www.viewpoints.com/Juicers?gclid=CIjKwfmRwLICFQJp4AodcAMAFA


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 18, 2012)

Im not a fan of juicing. I like chewing on my shit.


----------

